

The Neurons In The Brain Cannot Implement Symbolic Systems - ___Calv_Dee___
http://human-brain.org/n-brain-symbols.html

======
zitterbewegung
Having multiple groups reject your paper and not being able to publish your
paper is not a good sign. <http://human-brain.org/brain-symbols-index.html>

------
sergey_k
this can be easily argued by looking at the demos of stochastic ANNs used for
various perception tasks. for example:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LTG64s6Xuc> patterns of characters images
that emerge during simulations can be thought of as symbols

~~~
yehouda
You think of a heap of stones as symbols too. The question is whether you can
implement a symbolic system with it or not. The answer is no. The paper
discusses what you need for a symbolic system, and why it doesn't exist in the
brain.

